# Audison VRX 1.500 - TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE?



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

Item number: 180639388655 

Look at this persons feedback!
3 items sold on the same day by a three people with (1) feedback.
This is a SCAM BE CAREFUL!


----------



## darkfrog (Jul 22, 2007)

Commissionmip said:


> Item number: 180639388655
> 
> Look at this persons feedback!
> 3 items sold on the same day by a three people with (1) feedback.
> This is a SCAM BE CAREFUL!


Heh.

Not only that but all three feedbacks given on the same day the auctions ended.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

And the other items sold did not even have a description. A tea cup?? come on...


----------



## psychon (Feb 26, 2009)

epic fail at scamming


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

Well someone bought nothing, because the auction ended!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep , SCAM... funny thing about this is all 3 auctions ended early because the SELLER ended the auctions but yet he still gets feedback?????


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, someone jumped on it. That said, I've had good experiences with Ebay's buyer protection plan.


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

Really, how quick do they respond and give you back your money?


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Usually within one day response from ebay, who knows from the seller. I've had ones immediately refund all my money to ones who never contacted me or ebay (in which they just gave me a full refund). There were a few times where I only requested a partial refund (due to item being not as described, but still usable) and still got a full refund.


----------

